# Ruger Hawkeye Hunter 6.5 Creedmoor won't group! Help!!!



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Never had a rifle that I couldn't get to group at least 1" or so with 3 shot groups. Bought this Ruger Hawkeye Hunter in 6.5 Creedmoor and it's just not grouping like it should. I started out shooting Hornady ELD-X 143 Grain bullets but it wouldn't group. Even had a buddy that is better shot than I am take a stab at it and same thing, his best grouping was probably a hair less than 2" at 100 yards. So we decided I needed to try a different bullet.

So went and got some Hornady American Whitetail 129 grain Interlocks. Groups tightened up a bit, but I am still not happy with this rifle at all. First group with the 129's was a 4 shot group just to see what it would do. Then followed that up with 4 more 3 shot groups and it progressively got worse in my opinion. I was letting the barrel cool off about 3 -5 minutes in between shots so I don't think the barrel heating up was the issue.

I'm stumped..... don't know if I should try another bullet or what at this point. 

Any ideas?


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

You've probably done this already, but pull scope check mounts for tightness. Remount rings make sure tight. Then remount scope. If that doesn't help I'd try a different scope. What scope you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Usually a new barrel needs a break in process before it starts shooting consistently. Then it's trail and error until you find the ammo it likes best. You probably already knew this.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Scope is Leupold VX-6 CDS 3-18x.
I had planned on getting a custom elevation dial cap for it once I figured out what ammo I was going to be using in the gun.

Scope was professionally mounted and bore sighted. It is not loose, I checked.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Rifle has had slightly less than 2 boxes of ammo shot through it.

Cleaned after each round the first 5 or 6 shots, then cleaned after 18th round and put it in gun safe. Next time out I didn't clean in between shots, just cleaned it after I was done which was another 16 shots.

Have no idea if that was the correct procedure but that is what I did.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Make sure the barrel is free floated.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

what accuracy do they guarantee with the gun.....or do they?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Free floated , bedded , trigger , scope and mounts ? usual stuff.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Another thing when shooting you're resting rifle on stock, an not the barrel. Seen that issue before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

AguaMala said:


> Another thing when shooting you're resting rifle on stock, an not the barrel. Seen that issue before
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, gun was resting on the stock, not the barrel.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Took a sheet of paper and slid it in between the stock and barrel.
Slides all the way up close to beginning of barrel as I would expect it to.

Picked up 3 more boxes of different ammo today to do some more testing.
Hopefully one of those will work or I'm really going to pull my hair out and scream like a baby!

How would you suggest I approach the 3 new boxes of different ammo? Since gun barrel was cleaned when I got back from the range the other day I was thinking I would shoot a 4 shot group with the first brand (1 shot to dirty the barrel and then 3 to check the grouping). Then let it cool completely down, then clean barrel and repeat process with the other two brands of ammo and see which one, if any, shoots the way they should. Thoughts on doing it that way?


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

When you say you cleaned the rifle, do you mean a brush with some solvent then some patches or a deep clean? I have not got to the point of needing to clean my RPR in 6.5 but most guys say they get a couple hundred rounds before they see accuracy drop off and they do a deep cleaning and remove the copper fouling. Then it usually takes 10-15 rounds before the groups start shrinking again. 

If all else fails, call ruger. Tell them your issue and what you have done. Although it's not ideal, guys have sent their RPRs and Ruger Americans back due to factory issues. Ruger has made it right in the end.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i've got a mk2 hawkeye prediator in 6.5 creed and it shoots like a dream.Even with my shakes i can put 3 under a dime at a 1100 yds. It likes the 143 gr precision hunter best.

good luck


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Chase4556 said:


> When you say you cleaned the rifle, do you mean a brush with some solvent then some patches or a deep clean? I have not got to the point of needing to clean my RPR in 6.5 but most guys say they get a couple hundred rounds before they see accuracy drop off and they do a deep cleaning and remove the copper fouling. Then it usually takes 10-15 rounds before the groups start shrinking again.
> 
> If all else fails, call ruger. Tell them your issue and what you have done. Although it's not ideal, guys have sent their RPRs and Ruger Americans back due to factory issues. Ruger has made it right in the end.


by cleaning I mean brush / patches with solvent.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

trout250 said:


> i've got a mk2 hawkeye prediator in 6.5 creed and it shoots like a dream.Even with my shakes i can put 3 under a dime at a 1100 yds. It likes the 143 gr precision hunter best.
> 
> good luck


That's the bullet I really wanted to shoot in this gun.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

if nothing works just shoot and keep shooting, sometimes guns like dirty barrels and take some time to start grouping.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Try the 129 grain SST's. My Creedmoor loves them.

TH


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> Try the 129 grain SST's. My Creedmoor loves them.
> 
> TH


Yea, got a box already along with 2 others to try. Going to shoot this evening and see.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

How did the rifle shoot yesterday?

TH


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> How did the rifle shoot yesterday?
> 
> TH


Didn't get to go yesterday. Going this evening after work.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hope it shot okay for you.

TH


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> Hope it shot okay for you.
> 
> TH


Shot better with the 125 grain Winchester. Group is pretty good considering there was some considerable wind the day I did this, I'm satisfied and think I could probably tighten it up still a little with less wind and a better shooting setup.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

As Charlie says, "that's minute of deer" shooting...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well much better but I'd be curious to see how it shoots with no wind effects.

TH


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

trout250 said:


> i've got a mk2 hawkeye prediator in 6.5 creed and it shoots like a dream.Even with my shakes i can put 3 under a dime at a 1100 yds. It likes the 143 gr precision hunter best.
> 
> good luck


3 shots "under a dime" at 1100 yards with a sub $1000 rifle and factory ammunition???


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> Well much better but I'd be curious to see how it shoots with no wind effects.
> 
> TH


Yes me too. Just need the time and weather to cooperate.
When I said I was "satisfied" I guess I meant "It will do for now". I will continue to tinker with it until I'm happy with the result.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

jetbuilt said:


> 3 shots "under a dime" at 1100 yards with a sub $1000 rifle and factory ammunition???


I thought the same thing and then just assumed he meant to type 100 yards instead of 1,100 yards.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

It looks like it likes the lighter bullets. I shoot 120 GMXs in mine with lots of success. I think they offer them in factory loads.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Jetbuit Its got one to many 1's in yardage should be 100yds, rifle is sighted in at 1 1/2" high at 100 yds.
For an ole codger like me thats pretty good shooting


----------

